# GMC Sierra 1500 bumper notching



## wanagofaster (Aug 23, 2011)

I am going to be buying a new 1500 Sierra soon and plan to put a plow on it. However I am having a hell of a time getting concrete evidence on which plow undercarriage mount needs bumper notching and which ones dont (if any). I think the Western Ultramount needs severe notching but im not to sure about Boss. If any one has insight on this I need your help. Im sure a 2500 is no different then a 1500 when it comes to front mounts so any pics would be very helpful.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

wanagofaster;1300267 said:


> I am going to be buying a new 1500 Sierra soon and plan to put a plow on it. However I am having a hell of a time getting concrete evidence on which plow undercarriage mount needs bumper notching and which ones dont (if any).
> 
> Most mounts require at least some trimming. some require more then others. My facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Basher-and-Son/124310997587306 has a number of pictures of plow mounts there are some Chevys there.
> 
> Im sure a 2500 is no different then a 1500 when it comes to front mounts so any pics would be very helpful.


You would be wrong, 1/2 and 3/4 tons no longer share a frame they have different mounts


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

Here is what a Fisher set up looks like on a 2010 1500. They had to remove the lower skirt, but were able to put the mount under the tow hooks.


----------



## wanagofaster (Aug 23, 2011)

Still had to notch the lower bumper huh? Im sorry but I cant buy a new truck just to take a sawall to it to plow snow.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Might want to look into Hiniker..
I had to do nothing...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

What year truck? My 2500 with boss plow I didn't have to do any cutting. If you crank the T-bars you'll be fine.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Every year, every option package, every manufacturer is different. 07 fascia is nothing like 04 fascia or even 06 fascia. Chevy's plow prep trucks have a different bumper then none plow prep trucks.

Most 07 mounts require a little trimming though it is not readily visible if trimmed properly.

check here for pictures of the trimming required for a Snoway
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42193&highlight=07+suburban&page=2


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1301447 said:


> What year truck? My 2500 with boss plow I didn't have to do any cutting. If you crank the T-bars you'll be fine.


1500 dont have t-bars anymore wont work. went to coil strut.

and even if it did cranking t-bars wont help it clear the bumper when bolting on the truck frame parts.


----------



## wanagofaster (Aug 23, 2011)

I was planning on getting a new one, i plow light commerical so a snoway wouldnt work. The only plow that you dont need to notch the bumper from what Ive seen is a Hiniker and Ive heard stories of those plows falling off the front of the truck.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

tell ya it would be best to get a 3/4 ton if you will be as you put it commerical .

bigger brakes / tires / suspension parts / driveline parts. and t-bars to let you adjust the front hight aspr needs.

and maint and service will be less in the life of the ride over 1/2 ton truck . 

i use to be a mechanic for over 10 years. seen way to many guys spend to much beefin up and maint of 1/2 ton stuff when few more upfront would have saved a LOT in the long haul.


----------



## wanagofaster (Aug 23, 2011)

Probably just gona get a Tundra my dad has one with a Western 7' 6'' pro plow handles it great, dont need any plow prep package crap, and do not need any bumper notches


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Buy American. !!!!!!

Keep America Alive and Working !!!!!..


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

wanagofaster;1301596 said:


> Probably just gona get a Tundra my dad has one with a Western 7' 6'' pro plow handles it great, dont need any plow prep package crap, and do not need any bumper notches


That sounds like a good choice to me. The Tundra is a great truck to plow with. The only thing you have to do to put a plow on a Tundra, is you have to take the tow hooks off.



RichG53;1301692 said:


> Buy American. !!!!!!
> 
> Keep America Alive and Working !!!!!..


The Toyota Tundra is built in Texas with more American Made parts than the F-150, Chevy/GMC 1500 and the Dodge 1500.


----------



## wanagofaster (Aug 23, 2011)

sweetk30;1301593 said:


> tell ya it would be best to get a 3/4 ton if you will be as you put it commerical .
> 
> bigger brakes / tires / suspension parts / driveline parts. and t-bars to let you adjust the front hight aspr needs.
> 
> ...


I know what your saying about getting a 3/4 ton but My whole family has plowed with 1/2 tons for years and have never really had a problem. It seems like these newer 1/2 tons have really weak front ends and cant handle any weight like an older 1/2 ton. Ive plowed with an 1989 Toyota pickup for 20 years and it has a western plow on the front and does really well doing parking lots and what not.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

o.k. sounds like you got it. but ya the gm 1/2 tons are now coil/strut setup . so no adjustable front unless aftermarket level kits or custom shock/spring setups.


----------

